# Finally rid of IBS after 21 years by using the probiotic Symbion



## wiley1

Hi everybody. I have waited several months to write this because I was afraid that this miracle would somehow fall apart and my IBS and other symptoms would return. I simply could not believe that this nightmare had finally come to an end. But I have now been symptom free for over seven months after 21 years of a living hell. I won't bore you with a long story, as I know most of you are familiar with internal and external hemorrhoids, being virtually house bound and not even being able to eat common black table pepper, not to mention a host of other foods.When a friend told me about this product, I almost did not take it when he told me that it was a probiotic, since I had taken every probiotic product ever made for some 20 years. When I looked at the names of the bacteria, I realized I had never seen these species before. I was utterly shocked when I began to get results very quickly. You start out with a low dose and build up to whatever becomes your optimum dose. It took only 2 ½ months for me to become symptom free and I still can hardly believe it. An added bonus is that I have more energy, have greater mental clarity and my skin is softer than it has been in 25 years and I sleep like a baby!The product is called Symbion and the website is http://www.symbionforlife.com (I buy mine direct from the company&#8230; not sure if it's available in stores). I will say that I got somewhat constipated in the beginning, but I just used the old standby of finely ground psyllium husks and a senna product. That's all gone now and I couldn't be happier. I hope this works as well for everybody else.


----------



## firstone

You sound like a commercial and to be frank like a scammer.Its funny how your first post here is about plugging in a product.... people here are actually suffering real bad and you want to take advantage. *tsk tsk*


----------



## wiley1

Gee Firstone, from your first post (two days ago) you were asking if anybody had tried probiotics and if they worked for them. I do agree that part of my posting sounds like a commercial, sorry, but it's the God's truth. I am well now and eat anything I want to - even my favorite Tex Mex (my wife and I live in Dallas, where it reigns supreme). I know you are suffering, I lived in IBS hell for 21 years. Just trying to put something out there that really (finally) works.


----------



## Popp

First posts like this seem awfully strange.If you had been a friend here for some time now, it might be more believable.If true, I am glad you have found something to help you.


----------



## wiley1

"If true, I am glad you have found something to help you."Thank you, that's a much more friendly response. Just trying to help fellow IBS sufferers.


----------



## overitnow

Firstone,My first post was much the same. 3000 posts and several years later, the story remains the same and happily so. There really is no way of knowing if people like us are scoundrels or not--it would never have occurred to me at the time that people would THINK that way, but then I have always been too trusting--but thanks for the tip. It sounds like it would be simple enough to test out. Thanks for sharing, it's a natural enough thing to want to do.Mark


----------



## firstone

wiley1 said:


> Gee Firstone, from your first post (two days ago) you were asking if anybody had tried probiotics and if they worked for them. I do agree that part of my posting sounds like a commercial, sorry, but it's the God's truth. I am well now and eat anything I want to - even my favorite Tex Mex (my wife and I live in Dallas, where it reigns supreme). I know you are suffering, I lived in IBS hell for 21 years. Just trying to put something out there that really (finally) works.


Well, i am only ASKING around people who might have any experience with it. It is different with sounding like im plugging in a product. Seriously, look at your post and see how it sounds like. I am not trying to be negative, but it seems to me that you want people to buy that product that supposedly "worked" for you. Your post literally sounded like rehearsed for a commercial.I see people around the net that are suffering from ibs, including me... most are probably desperate for ANY kind of explanation and nobody can give it to us. I would hate to see people suffer more by giving them false hope with such products. Lets all be real here and maybe we can find a solution to find something that could make our life a little better.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

> 13. What are the Ingredients of Symbion™?Ingredients: Bacillus coagulans (200 million CFU*), Bacillus subtilis (100 million CFU), Enterococcus faecium (100 million CFU). Fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS). Other ingredients: None.*CFU - Colony Forming UnitsSymbion™ is manufactured in the U.S.A. in an FDA certified cGMP (current Good Manufacturing Practices) pharmaceutical facility, using only the purist, pharmaceutical grade ingredients. Each batch is DNA tested for ingredient purity, quality, and CFU concentration to ensure uniformity.


----------



## AIRPLANE

Hello. I was wondering what kind of symptoms you had. Was it just the hemorrhoids or was there constipation, diarrhea, or alternating symptoms? Gas and bloating? Incomplete evacuation? And when you started this probiotic, besides the constipation, was there a period of increased gas or bloating like there is with so many others? How long did the constipation last- did you say about 2 1/2 months?


----------



## wiley1

AIRPLANE said:


> Hello. I was wondering what kind of symptoms you had. Was it just the hemorrhoids or was there constipation, diarrhea, or alternating symptoms? Gas and bloating? Incomplete evacuation? And when you started this probiotic, besides the constipation, was there a period of increased gas or bloating like there is with so many others? How long did the constipation last- did you say about 2 1/2 months?


Hi,My symptoms were alternating diarrhea/constipation. It started out as irritating for the first few years and just progressively got debilitating. I would not go anywhere without knowing where and how clean the bathrooms would be. If we ate at a restaurant we had to come home immediately. The diarrhea was not just diarrhea...it would come in waves in the early evening and would last for 2 hours...I would go, get up, and have to run back every 15 minutes. I took a tube of steroidal cream with me EVERYWHERE. Yes, I did get bloating with this product. I took (and still take) digestive enzymes and used (and still do) both Konsyl (the 100% finely ground psyllium husks) and acacia fiber (go to www....com). The psyllium is insoluble and the acacia is soluble, and I highly recommend..it's also relatively cheap from this woman's site, and she gives good directions for taking. So I am not sure how to answer your question because I take these things even now...would I get constipated if I stopped taking the fiber? I suffered for so long I don't want to find out...I am 58 years old and never want to experience that horror again. I only eat Tex/Mex every 2 weeks and will not eat a jalapeno if I eat the salsa...I think it's partly my age...but at least I can have the salsa. I will still take mineral oil (3 tablespoons) before I go to bed when I eat it, and I am perfectly OK the next day..an indescribable relief and joy...I am human again. I am no longer bloated...my wife named the bloated gut I had..Joey..and Joey is gone now!


----------



## SophieUK

Just to say that unfortunately people on this board do need to be wary of new posters who post about commercial products - we do get people trying to use this board for free advertising on a fairly regular basis, and they are caught out because their email or IP address is directly linked to the site they are plugging.I'm not saying that's the case here, but just to let Wiley know why people might be a bit suspicious - it's from long experience I'm afraid!


----------



## mr.no life

wiley1 said:


> Hi everybody. I have waited several months to write this because I was afraid that this miracle would somehow fall apart and my IBS and other symptoms would return. I simply could not believe that this nightmare had finally come to an end. But I have now been symptom free for over seven months after 21 years of a living hell. I won't bore you with a long story, as I know most of you are familiar with internal and external hemorrhoids, being virtually house bound and not even being able to eat common black table pepper, not to mention a host of other foods.When a friend told me about this product, I almost did not take it when he told me that it was a probiotic, since I had taken every probiotic product ever made for some 20 years. When I looked at the names of the bacteria, I realized I had never seen these species before. I was utterly shocked when I began to get results very quickly. You start out with a low dose and build up to whatever becomes your optimum dose. It took only 2 ½ months for me to become symptom free and I still can hardly believe it. An added bonus is that I have more energy, have greater mental clarity and my skin is softer than it has been in 25 years and I sleep like a baby!The product is called Symbion and the website is www.symbionforlife.com (I buy mine direct from the company&#8230; not sure if it's available in stores). I will say that I got somewhat constipated in the beginning, but I just used the old standby of finely ground psyllium husks and a senna product. That's all gone now and I couldn't be happier. I hope this works as well for everybody else.


----------



## Lilly1

I'm so glad you posted this Sophie. I just joined this site and when I saw this posting I was very turned off. I see these scam artists on many different sites and they all seem to be the same. It's good to know that the moderators here are on top of this and warn the members. Lilly


----------



## mr.no life

Sell your story to someone else. We are all suffering here and we can't even enjoy our life. Most of us tried everything under the sun and then some. So please take your commercial and go else where. Your not a member,your a scammer and the last thing we need is your BS. I don't mean any harm, just not in the mood, we are all longing for help. So please find another illness to pray on.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

It can be true.Thanks for sharing Wiley1.If i find something that work for me i would also share it here.


----------



## Lilly1

I agree Spasman there are things out there other than conventional medicine that work.But if you notice this poster is now gone. These scam artists are notorious for hitting and running. In my experience when somebody is sincere and they aren't in it just for the money they don't pitch it like a salesperson. After reading through this site I see that there are people who use supplements and it's working for them. They may even sell them but you can tell they are doing it because its something they believe in. Sorry to sound so angry and negative but I have no respect for people who take advantage of the sick.Hope you all have an IBS free day.Lilly


----------



## Arnie W

Sorry, I have to agree with Lilly. It needs a good imagination to believe that someone would suffer IBS symptoms for so long to then discover at last an IBS board just after having found a cure.I respect Overitnow because he is upfront with the product he promotes. I would have respect too for anyone who admits they are associated with a company which has a promising new product. At heart I am a very trusting person, but my good faith has been tested too many times.


----------



## wiley1

Lilly1 said:


> I agree Spasman there are things out there other than conventional medicine that work.But if you notice this poster is now gone. These scam artists are notorious for hitting and running. In my experience when somebody is sincere and they aren't in it just for the money they don't pitch it like a salesperson. After reading through this site I see that there are people who use supplements and it's working for them. They may even sell them but you can tell they are doing it because its something they believe in. Sorry to sound so angry and negative but I have no respect for people who take advantage of the sick.Hope you all have an IBS free day.Lilly


I am over being stunned by the viciousness of your (the ones, of course, who did make such remarks) remarks about me, as I have conceded that my post (the first one I have *ever* made to any chat room) looked or sounded like a commercial. It of course begs the question, how would you present this to this chat room if you had been successfully treated? What I find so terribly sad is what appears to be the utter hopelessness expressed. It seems that the presumption is that there can be no successful treatment for IBS. And to the fact that I just found this chat room, that is not true. I have known about it for some months, and if you would carefully read my first posting, I waited to make this posting because I did not believe that I was going to continue to stay symptom free, and therefore did not want to give anyone false hope. And I came to this site because it has the largest membership..my thinking..it will go out to a huge number of people and if this stuff works for those who try it, then the word will spread quickly... there is a treatment that actually works and you don't have to risk your life taking a powerful chemical. I had gotten some relief from many treatments over the years, only to have those benefits disappear, and I wasn't about to take Zelnorm...I have a thriving business that I have had to run from my home precisely because of IBS, and because of my knowledge of the pharmaceutical industry, knew years ago that some people in Europe had died from it and it was taken off the market way before our FDA did. If anyone wants to ask me questions about the process I went through to get well, I will be happy to spend time with you but will not speak to people who have essentially spit in my face, i.e., I am not here to defend myself...and I thought, if these people had any idea how much money I have spent on this horror show over a 21 year period...thousands on just Analpram alone...well, I have no intention of wasting my time with angry, hopeless people...Mr No Life?...my goodness...well I do have a life..again.Oh, and to correct my smart aleck earlier posting that I can eat anything I want...I do not eat sugar of any kind, nor molasses, nor syrup, nor honey.Now, lastly, reread my original posting as if it is what it is...the God's truth...it will read differently, I assure you.


----------



## taintfunni

I'm amazed, do you treat every newcomer with such viciousness. I posted for the first time on The Daily Mail website last year regarding the Mirena Coil. I thought I was dying. Since then I have managed to convince several ladies that the best thing they could do was to get rid of the thing. All who took my advice thanked me, those that read the post for the first time can relate to everything I put there, it comes from the heart, not my pocket.I too suffer big time with IBS, but I have never posted here. Will I get critisized. I also suffer fibromyalgia as part of the joy of this sometimes crippling condition. Most people would consider trying anything, I know I would. I'm constantly looking for a new idea that I can fleece from another who has had good results. I get fed up of having to think about how I'm going to spend my day, where I can and cannot go, will I be prepared if I need the loo, and need it NOW. Whilst I appreciate there are some that ruin it for others, give the benefit of the doubt to those newbies, like me, who are only here to spread the word, get ideas, get results, and hope to improve their quite honestly crappy lives.


----------



## SophieUK

This is a very welcoming forum full of people who have offered years of support to fellow sufferers, and hundreds of people who have found decent treatment ideas through these pages.Unfortunately, because of these years of experience, many members are also suspicious of people who post a glowing testimonial of an obscure product as their first post, and I don't blame them I'm afraid, because of the advertisers who try to take advantage of us using just this modus operandi.I am sure we would all want to welcome all sufferers to this forum, but we also need to be wary - if not then a lot of ill people will be scammed on a regular basis. I am sure there is a happy balance between being sceptical and being welcoming to new members, whatever they write in the first post!


----------



## wiley1

Thank you.


----------



## joyc10

Hello, new member here (I've been reading this forum from the sidelines as a guest). Suffering with FMS, IBS, Chronic Fatigue, RA, Raynaud's. I don't take drugs for my condition(s), so am always on the lookout for alternatives. I saw the post from the guy who got some success with Activia, but I can't have sugar (add Hypoglycemia to the list), but I liked the idea of live bacteria for my IBS. Have taken JarrowDophillus for years with very limited effect. So I ordered this Symbion probiotic on Wednesday after seeing this post (even with all the bitter banter). I'll let you know how it goes. Should get here today. Best to you all


----------



## joyc10

Day 1: Hubby and I both took one last night after supper and one this morning after breakfast. I'm not sure if it's my imagination (?) or not, but it feels like the "good guys" are moving around down there (IT'S ALIVE!  Nothing uncomfortable, just this strange sensation of wiggles in my intestines - hard to describe. Again, not sure if it's related to the product, but will keep you posted. Nothing to report from hubby (I'm IBS-C, he's both C&D).


----------



## pamela123

I have never posted here either, but I wanted to share my experience so far. I ordered this probiotic to help my IBS and it is WORKING!! My bloating and pain are almost completely gone and my BM's are finally getting more normal and less "urgent". Other symptoms are feeling better too (FMS). I know not everything works for everybody, but this is definitely working. I'm praying it will continue.


----------



## amber123456

hi i noticed from the blog that you aare from the uk so i am i put a post out looking for any products that mya be usefull do you have any advice you seem to know a lot


----------



## amber123456

I also are new and im horrified at the attack on this peron i reccommended a product to a person who posted me and now i am worried people will think of me like that my stomache cramps are now worse as i feel stressed the whole reason i joined was to look for these stories to see if their are any products out their i could try swap information i dont think i will reccommend anything ever again


----------



## 16229

Joy, Amber and Wiley I am happy for you. I've been on Activia for a couple months now and it seems to provide some relief.Wiley, like some others have said, don't take anyone too seriously here. You need to realize that a lot of us come here to vent. Couldn't sleep, worked 10 hours, had 6 or 7 painful bm's, couldn't eat well, just plain tired and pissy. The fact we may snap in this situation is not a bad thing, in a way it's what we're here for. A shoulder to lean on in our weak times. I know I've gotten on people in the past and vice versa. I also know that when I can lend help or support I do so. But, remember, sometimes I'm hating life and if someone appears to be effing with me, whether are doing so or not in reality, I'm going to unleash some of the pain of my life into my keyboard. If you are for real, then stick around, give us a chance, and you'll like it here.As you said you've dealt with this for over 20 years. You've tried pretty much everything out there like many of us. Many times when another new therapy is brought up I get defensive, whether it's a friend, family, doctor or associate. But, how many things have I tried that didn't work, how many things that only made things much worse, and how much money, time and hope have I wasted in it all?Some of us don't want to get our hopes up again just to be crushed even harder than the last time we were decimated. It's just a fact. I, and I'd bet you everyone here really hope you've gotten relief and feel better. Have a great oneAJ


----------



## amber123456

hi aj that was a really nice blog i know what you mean iv tried loads of items cost a fortune but the prebiotic product i have tried is good as well it doesnt cure you but cramps are milder and the nausia which i cant stand has stopped fingers crossed but on saying that i still have other symtoms i am by no means cured im form scotland and i bought it out of holland and barret its called prebio 7 you should maybe give it a try its not to expensive about £9 but good luck on finding a cure and ill be mor wary when im on the forum and not try all these things as you said there are some conmen out thier amber


----------



## SophieUK

Amber, there's no need to worry about recommending products if you are genuine, but we do get some people who take advantage of the board and try to sell garbage products to vulnerable people. If we're not wary about these things then the board will just be abused. I've removed a number of adverts disguised as real postings in the time I've been a mod, and I expect to remove more in the future. I'd rather people kept their wits about them and were a bit wary, just like you would in reality if someone you didn't know recommended a product to you.


----------



## pamela123

I tried one called probio5 here in the states, but not the prebio7 (I've taken just about every kind). The one I'm getting good results with is Symbion. I used to get some relief with Jarro, but this one is a lot better. Again, not everyone is going to be helped by the same things - we're all too different in our body's makeup and various symptoms.


----------



## starwoman

Hi Wily,I am very happy for you.........







Congratulations........You have given me hope after 45 years of utter misery.I have spent a fortune trying to get well, I am currently taking saccharomyces boulardii, but have only been on it a few days. I live in australia, so am unsure whether your Probiotic would be obtainable to me..........I will be persistant like you....... Did you revise your diet? I would like to know more details as to your healing, if you would send me a email I would be grateful, as I sometimes have trouble downloading this site, and it is very slow, dont know if its my computer or the site.Kind regards,Carmen [email protected]


----------



## pamela123

Hi Carmen, I think wiley got off the post (you can see why if you read the whole thing) - he hasn't returned since. I too am getting a lot of really good improvements taking Symbion (IBS-C and FMS) - have been on it for almost two weeks now. I looked on the company website to see if they ship to australia, but it looks like they only ship to US addresses. Maybe you have a friend or someone over here you could have it shipped to and they could turn around and send it over there. We do that for a friend in Brittain who can't get certain things over there. I think some people (maybe many) have to make diet changes simply because they can't tolerate certain foods, like wheat or gluten. Fortunately, I'm not one of them, though staying away from sweets seems to keep my CFS symptoms from flaring up, or I should say eating sweets knocked me out for days. I think if you read back to a few of wiley's posts, you'll see that he's doing a lot better regarding diet, except for eating spicy foods. My constipation is almost gone after twenty years of it and my energy is a whole lot better, but the best news is my FMS pain and arthritis is going away. I hope they make it available to the whole world! Good luck to you Carmen, and never give up hope for a cure!


----------



## Screamer

I noticed last night when I googled it that it's only available in the US and I remember I'd looked it up ages ago just after wiley posted and it was the same then (meaning it's been out a while and still not looking like it's on it's way over here)







I was hoping to give it a go too.


----------



## wearyone

Hi Wiley1 - I, for one, believed you were being sincere and so I have ordered it to try it for myself and make my own judgment about it, which I will post on this website. I figure I can try anything and if it works for me, great! If not, I just don't buy it again. I am also going to try Florastor which so many have said has helped. Anyway, I appreciate your story and your sharing it with the rest of us as it gives me hope and is good to hear that somebody has found something that works for them so completely. As I've said so many times before, Align has definitely helped me but not 100% and I have a ways to go. Hang in there Wiley1. Hope you will continue to post. Wearyone


----------



## starwoman

Hi Weary One, I am weary too......from this Chronic diarrhea, I will be looking for your posts, in answer to Wileys report on his Probiotic. Symbion.I heard great things about Florastor too, and I tried it for l course, but unfortuneately, I have not had any relief from my chronic diahhrea...........I am watching this site with great interest now that you are going to test it out.Kind regards,Carmen


----------



## starwoman

Hi Pamela,I have tried so many supplements and probiotics, so sorry to say they have not stopped my chronic diahhrea, I would like an update on your health and symtoms with the use of Symbion, and if it is still working for you, can you tell me where I can purchase this probiotic in Queensland Australia please.I hope your still going well Pamela, truly I do.Cheers,Carmen


----------



## pamela123

Hi Carmen, Sorry, I've been so busy (and feeling so good) that I haven't been over here in a while. My days (years) of chronic constipation are over. I think I took acacia maybe twice all last month. My husband's chronic diarrhea is so much better now (it took him longer to get really good results, but he's finally "there" now). We just got home from eating lunch and don't have to worry about getting a speeding ticket racing back home before he bursts. And he's gone now to the grocery store to pick up a few things, which he never would have dared do in the past (and it's great for me!). So all in all we both couldn't be more pleased with our results so far. But getting our energy back has really been such a blessing. It wasn't immediate (I got results much faster than my husband), and the changes are subtle, but we both just keep getting better as time goes on. After twenty years of suffering with IBS you can imagine what a relief this is for both of us - we're just hoping it's permanent. So far so good! I'm going to tell my doctor about Symbion next month, though he probably won't give it the credit. Anyway, we're doing great - thanks!Pamela


----------



## starwoman

Congratulations Pamela...........I am so happy for you and your hubby, I do hope it will last, well on your testimony I am going to try and find where I can obtain symbion in Australia now, and pray this probiotic will do the same for me.thanks so much for sharing your testimony with us.Cheers,Carmen


----------



## 13777

I hope this product does work. But look at the number of posts that the ones who are promoting or have had success with this product, have.


----------

